# Storage Containers for Camping Gear?



## camperbarron

Hello!

I am wondering what people use to store their camping gear? And if you have any recommendations for containers that keep things dry and organized. 

If you do use something, it'd be great to know what you like and dislike about it. 

I am just using a cardboard box right now, so very open to suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## crick20002002

This is a very open question. If you are looking to store stuff in a car, you can go for storage boxes by rubbermaid. But they are pretty costly. If you are looking for some cheap stuff you can try foldable storage containers such as one below :

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LGKJXPQ

If you are looking for keeping things dry, you can consider dry sacks. You can get cheap ones in Walmart or REI stores or online as well.


----------



## MacGyver

I'm a BIG fan of the Pelican Storm cases. They put a serious hurt on the wallet for sure, but they're virtually unbreakable. Guaranteed for life (barring abuse, of course) The EPDM O-ring they use makes 'em seriously waterproof. Most of my gear goes in the back of a pickup truck and I've had lesser cases leak water when traveling through heavy rain. Discovered the Pelicans and now I won't buy anything else. I organize my gear within the Pelicans with the large Plano Stowaways without dividers. I now have one Pelican Storm case each for tools/electrical/pegs etc., food and cooking, and clothes. The handle and wheels on the larger cases also make 'em great for air travel. Plus, baggage handlers can bounce 'em around all they want - they aren't going to hurt 'em.

If you want a good rundown on the Pelican cases, OpticsPlanet has about the most detailed descriptions I've seen online - also the best average price. Not always the cheapest, but close.

Pelican Storm Case Dry Boxes BUY Pelican Storm Case - Storage - Cases - Boxes DISCOUNT


----------



## camperbarron

*Additional Help*

Hey MacGyver!

Thanks again for your response last week. I've been thinking a lot about this, and have begun to design something to meet this need. I think a lot of people are in our camp, and could use something better. 

If you're willing to help, I'd really enjoy talking with you more about what you would want in a camping storage box if you could design your own.

Let me know if you have some time to chat. My email is [email protected].


----------



## MacGyver

camperbarron said:


> Hey MacGyver!
> 
> Thanks again for your response last week. I've been thinking a lot about this, and have begun to design something to meet this need. I think a lot of people are in our camp, and could use something better.
> 
> If you're willing to help, I'd really enjoy talking with you more about what you would want in a camping storage box if you could design your own.
> 
> Let me know if you have some time to chat. My email is [email protected].


Actually, I'm quite satisfied with the Pelican boxes and can't think of anything else I'd want or need. But, since you seem to be trying to market something that people want, you might try to create something similar to the Dosko Campmate chuckbox that is no longer in production. I've seen more than a few people on several forums that are looking for used ones. Personally, I never liked their construction. The hinges look weak and the plastic too thin for something that'll be used outdoors. The Pelican cases, on the other hand, are pretty much as bombproof as you can get.


----------



## takemecamping

I usually use rubbermaid totes - depending on the trip sometimes I will pack one full of gear and then once it's empty use it as a wash basin for clothes or dishes, etc.


----------



## kevinstephen

Hope you find your choice here: Camping Storage: 10 Camp Storage Containers

Towing Springfield VA


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

Resurrecting this thread due to curiosity. Have you completed any plans?

I think most campers would look for versatility to suit their specific needs, so preferably something adaptable as needed or with simple add-on/leave-out options would be top priority after weight, weather-proof, durability (obvious priorities). Additionally, I think people like organization and accessability to supplies (at least I do).

Hopefully, if you're still looking for design elements, this will be helpful in your planning.


----------



## pandes

an interesting question. I too was looking for it


----------



## Oscar

Catastrophic events disturb lives in noteworthy ways, including making physical and psychological wellness issues and major financial difficulties and the ceaseless news about a tempest's entry may expand your uneasiness, stress and dread...








Believe that life is worth living and your belief will help create the fact


----------



## MacGyver

Oscar said:


> Catastrophic events disturb lives in noteworthy ways, including making physical and psychological wellness issues and major financial difficulties and the ceaseless news about a tempest's entry may expand your uneasiness, stress and dread...


 Mairzy doats and dozy doats and liddle lamzy divey
A kiddley divey too, wouldn't you?


----------



## barongan

Will be fun follow


----------



## Jonesycampgirl

MacGyver said:


> Mairzy doats and dozy doats and liddle lamzy divey
> A kiddley divey too, wouldn't you?



:vs_laugh:

I know that one!

Translation: Mares eat oats and does eat oats, and little lambs eat ivy. A kid will eat ivy too, wouldn't you?


----------



## rapidcitypaint

Ha make sure its bear proof or hang it in a tree!
www.rapidcitypaintingpros.com


----------

